# Happy Thanks Giving



## Lou Currier (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving Woodbarter! What are you thankful for?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks Lou and Happy Thanksgiving to all. Happy for Health -happiness of Kathie Myself and family. Will have 26 for dinner-almost all the family and a couple strays.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2018)

Thankful for my Betty and our health. Each day is a blessing.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

I am thankful for my family, health and friends. Including my family and friends here at WB. Enjoy your day. Ill be working all day.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving, thankful for my wife and our health as well as our family. God is good and we have no complaints this beautiful Thanksgiving morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day Y'all!! Thankful for my wife Pam and all my family.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving to one & all. I am thankful that even though this was a very lean year, we have great food to eat.
My wife's family is on the other side of Canada, so we don't have to worry about them coming to dinner.

My wife is a real trooper. She helps with the meal and I do most of the cooking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving all! Heading in to the local Cafe to help the guy get his Thanksgiving dinner for about 100 people ready. It's open to friends, family, and customers to eat with a freewill donation. Nobody ever helps him out so I go in and help cook and do dishes

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 22, 2018)

Thankful for every day. Family coming this weekend and we do our one craft show of the year. Kay and I are trying to get all our cooking done before Sat. Kids bring lots of food of course and the granddaughters love to help at the craft fair. Health issues are always a challenge so every day is very special. All the best to all of you and continued blessings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2018)

To my fellow WB'ers....or WBites...or WBians.....whatever you call yourself, Happy Thanksgiving!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 22, 2018)

So much to be thankful for.... Gods' grace, my college boys in town for a few days, health, living in the best country on earth. happy Thanksgiving to all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 22, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I am thankful for my family, health and friends. Including my family and friends here at WB. Enjoy your day. Ill be working all day.


I'm thankful for my family, friends and gentlemen like you and others who keep us safe in this crazy world.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day!

I’m thankful for my family, friends, and coworkers. And I’m thankful for the bunch of turkeys who frequent this site.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

I am thankful that I'm still here. Last year on Thanksgiving I was in the hospital having had an emergency appendectomy the day before. Very thankful for my wife and child who decided Texas was a better place to be than Oregon. Very thankful for my family, including my extended family here. All the best my brothers and sisters! Tony

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 22, 2018)

CWS said:


> I'm thankful for my family, friends and gentlemen like you and others who keep us safe in this crazy world.





Thankful for those who cant do what the majority of us will be doing today...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day! Wish you all well this day! Tons to be thankful for! Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pinky (Nov 22, 2018)

@Tony 
You mean you left burl country?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm cooking the dinner for Betty and I and her son and his girl. 2 of the other kids live out of state. Small gathering this year but I'm still doing the Turkey with all the trimmings, I love to cook. Just taking a little break from the kitchen while the bird is cooking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Thankful that all 4 of our boys (1 lives here) and families made it to our place in N FL for Thanksgiving.

I even enlisted 1 to help with a little project I've been eyeing on the side of the road since the storm...lol..hey it's a wood site!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## pinky (Nov 22, 2018)

Number 2 son said he wanted to make a pen for one of his mentors back at school for Christmas. While the turkey and ham are cooking, we got in the shop and he selected wood and kit, drilled and glued tube in place, tomorrow turn and finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

pinky said:


> @Tony
> You mean you left burl country?



Not me John, my child. Moved there for 4 months, then hauled butt back to Texas!


----------



## Sprung (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Church this morning, then dinner with a family from church, now we're home and working on getting things ready around the house for my parents to get here Friday night for a few days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

@FLQuacker 
Wayne, what wood is this? Bark reminds me of cedar but that color is different.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving folks. We’re certainly thankful we are able to move in with in the last week or so and start to get boxes and furniture out of storage. Today was such a nice day weatherwise, we just couldn’t resist getting the last full trailer load. All that remains are a few big items that will be easier to move in my truck and unload in the back of the house. Bless you all and may the holiday season be joyous for all of the Woodbarterites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! 

Turkey was on me again this year, the gals did the rest. Was still surfing the web at 1 am, researching Wood Carving, up at 3:30 gettin the smoker fired up and warmed up. Bird went in about 4 am. I finally warmed up and dozed back off about 5. (_Smoker said it was 43 degrees when I cranked it up, touch of a breeze, and a little foggy, thus humidity was through the roof. So, yeah... it was a bit chilly out. T-shirt was NOT sufficient! Got the smoker plugged in and warming up, and came back in and found a coat._) 6:30 alarm didn't phase me, vaguely remember shutting it off. 7:30 alarm I started thinking about waking up while fighting with the remote that I took the batteries out of to charge at midnight last night, 8 am I got up and loaded more chips in the smoker. 

Bird was done to perfection, damn I love this smoker!! Ham was sliced, turkey carved, and everything was ready to eat 12:02. That has got to be a record!! 
Sister-in-law and her old man were here by 12:20. That was damn sure a record!! 
And, we were actually sat down and eating round one, before 1 o:clock.

Daughter and son-in-law are here with the grand kids, thankful for that; first time I've had a chance to hold two of them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 22, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh 

It is cedar..anchorseal just wet on the ends playn with the color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 22, 2018)




----------

